# Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?



## Günni123 (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo Garten - und Teichprofis,

ich habe direkt über meinem Teich eine Terrasse und einen Steg aus Bankhirai und würde diesen gerne ölen, da uns die graue Farbe nicht mehr gefällt.

Vor einigen Jhren habe ich das schon mal mit normalem Bankhirai - Öl versucht, leider sind mir dabei die Fische in großen Anzahl gestorben.

Kennt jemand ein Holzöl, daß auch Fische vertragen können ?

Ich habe schon an Pflanzenöl gedacht, weiß aber nicht, ob das überhaupt in das Horz einzieht und eine schützende Wirkung hat.

Danke für jeden Rat.


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Salut Günni,

Öl und lebendiger Fisch verträgt sich nicht.
Und das nicht nur mit Fisch : 

Kannst du denn keine Plane, wenigstens zum streichen und noch nen bißchen länger unter den Steg hängen?

Wenn nicht, dann kannst du dich von dem Gedanken Öl direkt mal verabschieden.


----------



## Günni123 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Hallo Thomas,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

An eine Folie habe ich auch schon gedacht. Das Problem sind nämlich nicht überdingt die paar Tropfen, die beim Streichen reintropfen, sondern, so glaube ich, das Öl, daß hinterher durch den Regen reingespült wird.

Wie lange kann ich denn wohl eine Folie über en Teich spannen ohne dem Teich zu schaden, oder macht das überhaupt nichts. Ich denke 1-2 Wochen üßte die Folie schon drüber bleiben, um sicher zugehen, daß alles eingezogen ist.

Günni


----------



## Thomas_H (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Hallo Günni,
über den Teich spannen ist doch doof  

Ich meinte unter den Steg. : 

Das Holz müßte eigentlich so offen sein, daß es das Öl regelrecht einsaugt.

Wenn du dann 3x bei Sonnenschein (aber nicht zu heiß) pinselst, dann hast du nicht nur besser gearbeitet, sondern hast auch noch Geld gespart.

An einem Freitag + Samstag + Sonntag dürfte Sonntagabend, - aber erst nach der Messe, alles fertig sein.

(Du sollst das Zeug ja auch nicht daraufkippen und mit dem Abzieher verteilen)


----------



## karsten. (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Hallo 

Leinöl wird eine schützende und erhaltene Wirkung nachgesagt 


homöopathische Dosen Leinöl (nicht Leinölfirnis) bauen sich im Teich  auch relativ schnell ab 

aber der Schutz beim Anstrich ist die eine Seite 

und beim nächsten Regen ........ 

ich lass mit gutem Gewissen alle Holzteile mit mir in Ehren ergrauen  und wenn ich noch in der Lage bin ...

tausche ich sie nach meist vielen Jahren aus .

was nützt mir ein etwas "schönerer" Steg über einem möglicherweise 
vergifteten Teich.

ein chemischer oder biologischer Holzschutz muss um wirksam zu sein immer giftig sein !


mfG


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Hi Günni,

leider kenne ich Deinen Steg nicht .... also nicht lachen, wenn mein Vorschlag auf Grund der Konstruktion etc. nicht möglich sein sollte    

Der Steg ist doch höchst wahrscheinlich auf eine Trägerkonstruktion geschraubt. Warum schraubst Du die Bretter des Steges nicht einfach ab (falls nicht anders möglich halt in Etappen), streichst sie an einem fischungefährlichen Ort und baust sie wieder an, wenn das Öl eingezogen ist. Macht bestimmt etwas mehr Arbeit, hätte aber den Vorteil, dass Du alle Seiten Deines Holzes erreichst (auch wenn Bankhirai ja nur wegen er Optik gestrichen zu werden braucht ...)., dass nix in den Teich tropft und die Bretter erst dann wieder in Wassernähe kommen, wenn Du das nicht eingezogene Öl hast abwischen können.


----------



## Günni123 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Das Abbauen des Steges und der Terrasse ist zu aufwendig, weil die Edelstahlschrauben zu gern abreißen.

Ich möchte auf keinen Fall den Teich und die Bewohner gefährden und werde mit dem "ergrauten" Holz leben.

Danke, Günni


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Bankhirai Holzsteg streichen ?*

Bravo Günni, 

Deine Entscheidung finde ich nicht nur wegen der Fische gut und richtig, sondern auch optisch schöner,was natürlich Geschmackssache ist. Ich  warte jedenfalls schon ungeduldig auf den schönen Grauton, denn im Moment ist mein Steg noch neu und satt braun.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

